# Etched Rat !!  Thanks Brad !!



## skiprat (Jun 15, 2013)

Check this out !!!  Our resident chemical junkie, Brad ( and my newest bestest buddy !! ) made this way too cool pen for me!!:biggrin:

I absolutely love it and it has re-ignited my interest in having a go myself.
The detail is pin sharp. Hard to believe that you can get such sharpness without high tech CNC machinery. 

Many, many thanks Brad. This wonderful creation will will take centre stage amongst my other Skiprat logoed stuff made by several great members here!!!

Thanks again, but remember that revenge is sweet!!:biggrin::tongue:


----------



## Curly (Jun 15, 2013)

That is way cool!!!


----------



## Dalecamino (Jun 15, 2013)

This I like! :biggrin: Great job Brad. Congratulations Steve.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jun 15, 2013)

Love it!


----------



## Twissy (Jun 15, 2013)

Way too cool is an understatement!


----------



## RichF (Jun 15, 2013)

That is simply awesome.   Amazing work by Brad.


----------



## bluwolf (Jun 15, 2013)

That is much too cool!

Mike


----------



## BradG (Jun 15, 2013)

you're welcome Steve :biggrin:

Constructing the logo from your avatar was a challenge to say the least. The images needed to be about four times the size of what you had, and obviously the moment i tried to enlarge it to that dimension the image blurred out through lack of pixel detail.

I then had to magnify into the image, as you can see by the eyes in the attached image, and manually go around each line with a rubber deleting the fuzzy bits which gave the appearance of blurriness. after that, i had to go over the whole thing again with a black pencil tool and colour all the pixels black one by one. simply cranking the contrast over wouldnt cut it. I spent ALOT of time getting that Rat into a usable condition lol :biggrin: It was a welcome sigh of relief when i finished designing the lid.

As you will have spotted theres a couple of flaws.. theres an small etched line running from the body up to the screw threads, and apologies for not including a refill :redface: I've ran out

Glad you like it mate

Brad


----------



## joefyffe (Jun 15, 2013)

Buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuttttttttttttttfull!!!!!


----------



## Jim15 (Jun 15, 2013)

Great pen.


----------



## Joe S. (Jun 15, 2013)

Here I was feeling cool about casting my own blanks. Thanks a lot (again).



joefyffe said:


> Buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuttttttttttttttfull!!!!!



!?!


----------



## mikespenturningz (Jun 15, 2013)

Wow that is very cool.


----------



## ossaguy (Jun 15, 2013)

Awesome pen!





Steve


----------



## turncrazy43 (Jun 15, 2013)

That is a masterpiece guys.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 15, 2013)

*Totally Speech-less*​


----------



## Chatham PenWorks (Jun 15, 2013)

Wow! Just wow!


----------



## mredburn (Jun 15, 2013)

Hey Brad if you send me a pen I will send you refills!  How about 2 for 1 trade.  Great pen  Brad.


----------



## lorbay (Jun 15, 2013)

That is so cool.
Lin


----------



## Sawdust46 (Jun 15, 2013)

Fantastic!!!


----------



## mbroberg (Jun 15, 2013)

What's left to be said?????:good::good::good::good::good::good:


----------



## walshjp17 (Jun 15, 2013)

Brilliant!!


----------



## Haynie (Jun 15, 2013)

joefyffe said:


> Buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuttttttttttttttfull!!!!!



heh heh...he said buttfull..heh heh

Looks like Skip's friendship comes with at a high price, but it can be bought.  It is a good thing Brad used a rubber on the design.  Always good to promote safer pen making.

Sorry folks.  It is a bad joke morning.  I will go back to the welding project now.

Really cool pen by the way


----------



## D.Oliver (Jun 15, 2013)

Looks like the devil went down to wales again....must of been a double or nothing type of thing.:biggrin:


----------



## Simplex (Jun 15, 2013)

That's really cool!  Very crisp lines.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Jun 15, 2013)

That's awesome!


----------



## Russknan (Jun 15, 2013)

I have no words to express the level of admiration that inspires. So I'll simply wimp out and say WOW! Russ


----------



## skiprat (Jun 15, 2013)

BradG said:


> As you will have spotted theres a couple of flaws..


 
Brad, my friend......

Art doesn't have flaws......it has character :wink:


----------



## Tom D (Jun 15, 2013)

That is definitely taking pen making to another level.


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Jun 15, 2013)

The detail is incredible.


----------



## BradG (Jun 16, 2013)

Glad you all like it 

On with terryf's now lol.. lids done but back to drawing board for the body!


----------



## Brooks803 (Jun 17, 2013)

That's so cool! Me next Me next!!! :clown::tongue::biggrin:


----------



## cnirenberg (Jun 17, 2013)

That is awesome.


----------



## RetiredJake (Jun 17, 2013)

I don't have adequate words to describe how awesome this pen is. I was absolutely blown away when I saw the detail in it.

Great work.

Do you need another good buddy?

Jake


----------



## johncrane (Jun 17, 2013)

Very very cool and Awesome work Brad our Skip is a flash Rat!:wink::biggrin:


----------

